# Nokia 5800 + blau.de



## Annon (31. August 2009)

Hi

Bin am überlegen mir eine neues Handy zu kaufen,das iPhone ist zu teuer, bin dann beim Umschauen auf das Nokia  5800 gestoßen.

Was haltet ihr von dem Gerät?

Habe da viel gutes drüber gehört.Einige sagen jedoch,dass die Kamera nicht der Hit sein soll, doch gerade die ist mir sehr wichtig,da ich keine Lust habe immer noch eine Digicam dabei zu haben.
Kann da jemand etwas zu berichten?

Ich möchte auch gleich einen neuen Anbieter haben und bin auf blau.de gestoßen.Die erscheinen mir ganz seriös und ziemlich günstig.
Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen für eine Prepaid Anbieter?

Habe noch gelesen,dass man bei blau.de Tagesflats für Internet bekommen kann, auf der Seite war jedoch nur eine Monatsflat zu sehen, die man zu den einfachen Tarif dazubuchen konnte.

Haben die die Tagenflat nicht mehr?


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2009)

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das datenaufkommen denen zu hoch war, weil viele leute immer wieder nen tag gebucht haben, und die jetzt pro handynummer nur noch 1x im monat 1GB anbieten, und da hat man dafür dann halt 30 tage zeit, um es zu nutzen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. September 2009)

Also zu dem Handy :

Das Noikia 5800XM kann ich dir bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Die Kamera macht für 3,2 MP schon recht gute Bilder , ich hab dir mal 2 Stück angehängt in Original Größe die ich mit dem handy gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte allerdings sobald man das Handy hat , die Firmware updaten , da das Handy dadurch ein gutes Stück schneller wird.

Der Touchscreen reagiert sehr gut meiner Meinung nach und nach 1-2 Tagen kann man das Handy schon blind bedienen.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2009)

Gut, die Bilder sind ja echt Gut für eine Handy Kamer  
Ich werde es mir auch kaufen


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

Nun ja, die Cam ist soweit ok, aber da ich vor dem 5800 ein N95 hatte war ich schwer geschockt von der Bildqualli :/


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2009)

man sieht klar ein "bildrauschen", aber eine handycam is nunmal nicht als ersatzcam für fotos gedacht, die man von wirklich wichtigen anlässen macht und/oder die man grlößer als postkartengröße ausdrucken würde   wenn man ne cam mit eingebautem handy will, muss man halt gezielt danach suchen.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2009)

Eben und meine Kamera des 5140i wird es sicher nicht unterlegen sein


----------



## DrSin (1. September 2009)

das stimmt wohl, hatte halt nur ein bisschen mehr nach dem n95 erwartet  das es nicht so gut sein kann ist klar und für schnappschüsse reicht es allemal!

Und wenn man ein bisschen an den Einstellungen rummacht, kommen auch brauchbare Ergebnisse raus:


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2009)

Mehr will ich garnicht


----------

